# Favourites question



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

If I set up my Favourites so I only see those channels in the Guide is there any easy way of seeing the full list (without having to put them back in again) ?


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Press the blue button, then select All Channels. There's an on-screen reminder about the blue button in the bottom left corner.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks


----------

